# The Lost Enchanted Inn



## Jaremanur (Nov 24, 2005)

*Somewhere deep in the forest an inn sits silenetly. With a single worker, an old lady, it has almost no visiters. Until one day when it was discovered.*

*Cayden walked up to a old building. It stood tall but looked as thought it was about to fall. He walked in carefully, trying not to break anything. He was worn from his travels. He sat down at the bar. *

*" Excuse me, may I have some water?" The lady turned around and look at cayden as though he was asking for gold. She was portly and short. She had a big nose with wart on it. Her face was revolting, but he tried not to show it. She then went to the faucet and got a glass of water. *

*" What did you come here fur?" The lady said. Cayden replyed " Travel. How much does it cost to stay at your inn?" The lady smiled and said " It's free. I don't charge for you to stay becuase everyone that comes here spends their money on drinks!" She laughed.*


----------



## Arlina (Nov 24, 2005)

A cloacked figure manuvered her horse thoughout the forest, looking for an old inn. She knew the tavern used to be a safe haven for travelers, a place that not many besides wanderers knew about. Hoping the building was still standing, she pulled her horse around a few more trees.

She almost passed the building if her horse hadn't suddenly stopped. Lilith climbed off of her horse, rubbing it's next gently before walking into the inn. Gingerly she opens the door, spots the two people, quicky takes inventory of the surroundings, and takes a seat at the bar.

"Goodevening." Lilith says towards the elderly lady. "May I have a glass of wine?" When the bartender turned away to retrieve her order, Lilith nods towards the other person at the bar.

"Ye seem quite young to be traveling long?" she says without introductions.


----------



## Jaremanur (Nov 25, 2005)

Cayden looked at the girl. " I may be young but I'm no push over." He smiled. " I just got here a few minutes ago. What brings you here? Oh, I forgot to introduce myself. My name is Cayden Teyl Vesdi." He took a sip of water then turned and smiled again.


----------



## Arlina (Nov 25, 2005)

"I am known as Lilith." she says, lowering her hood. She thanks the lady when her wine is brought and set upon the counter. "I'm here from traveling." she says curtly, eyeing the man as though he had just asked the stupidest question on the face of the planet. 

A smile quickly appears on her face as she sips her wine. "Actually, I'm a traveling minstrel and looking for work." She slowly reveals a harp from the inside of her cloack.


----------



## Jaremanur (Nov 25, 2005)

Cayden suddenly became intrigued. " What kind of work? I'm a travelling workman myself. My job is easy and has lots of perks." He grined, and then laughed a little. " Bartender I forgot to ask, what is you name?'

"My name? It's Ms. Valetina. But you can call me Ms.Vali." She had a look of happieness about her. " Let me fill your wata fur you."

Cayden gladly recieved the water and gulped it down. He took his ring of his finger and fiddled with it.


----------



## Arlina (Nov 25, 2005)

"I'm looking for any place that needs someone to provide music." Lilth says with a smile shrug, taking another sip of her wine. She notices the ring on the boy's finger as he begins to play with it.

"That's a lovely ring there. Did ye make it yerself?" she asked half-heartedly. She glances around the room, wondering why none others then themselves where there. Was it coincidence? Was there some meaning behind this meeting of thiers?

"Ye seem very attatched to that ring. It seems like me and my harp, never apart." she smiles, bring her attention back towards the conversation at hand.


----------



## Jaremanur (Nov 25, 2005)

" Yeha it is a nice ring." He put it back on his finger. " I didn't make it. A wizard gave it to me. Right after my parents died. But that's all in the past, right? No need to worry." He similed slightly. He leaned over and wispered " My job is really nice... I'm a theif. But don't tell anyone. I'm a wanted man." He leaned back then sipped his water.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Nov 25, 2005)

Suddenly the front door opened with a bang and in strode a tall richly dressed man, looking quite out of place. He glanced imperiously at the two other patrons before seating himself at the far end of the bar and ordering a bottle of the inn's finest liquor.


----------



## Arlina (Nov 25, 2005)

((welcome to the rp!! =^.^=))

"A wizard eh? That must be one special ring...though I'm sorry to hear about your parents." Lilith's facial expression became sullen. "It must have been rough for one such as yerself?"

She raised an eyebrow at the mention of the boy's occupation. "That's an interesting choice there." she says barely above a whisper as a wealth customer entered the inn. She watched in disgust as the patron ordered the best and sat far away as possible. If she was a child, she would have stuck her tounge out at the person, but Lilith restrained herself.

Taking the last sip of her wine, she pushes it towards the edge of the counter, along with a few coins. Slowly, she pulls out her harp and begins to play a melody, adding words after the tune was established.


----------



## Jaremanur (Nov 25, 2005)

" I bet I can pit pocket that rich guy in less than 10 seconds... But I don't want to." He was sadden by the thought of his parents. 

" That's a nice harp you got there. My mother use to play one. It was how she put sleep at night." Cayden layed his head on the bar and hummed the tune. 
" Ms. Vali, get me a scotch on the rocks please. I need something strong."


----------



## Arlina (Nov 25, 2005)

Lilith nods but keeps playing and singing. She glances over towards the other customer, wondering why someone like him would even bother to come into a run-down inn like this if they did not want to assocate with others.

She closes her eyes as she finishes the song, enjoying the sound as it diminshes thoughout the building until it finally fades all together. 

"Thank ye. It's my gift and curse, I guess one could say. When nothing better to do, I alway pull out my harp." Lilith shrugs again, glancing towards the boy. "Is there something else that is bothering ye young one?"


----------



## Jaremanur (Nov 26, 2005)

Cayden sat up. He took a sip of his drink and then said " One day when I was in battle, I got hit so hard I lost all of my memory. Even who I was. Luckely, I ran into an old friend who filled me in, but he didn't know everything. I must find who I am and where I came from. I'm not a thief becuase I want, I have no choice. No friends, family, and where to turn. I only wish I could have meet my parents." He put his head back on the bar aqnd said " This is who I am. This is who I'll be. The only thing I don't know is who I was."


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 26, 2005)

A tall figure ducked in the door. She had short blond hair and green eyes; she was dressed simply, in leathers and a knee-length cloak. She had a grey pouch hanging on her belt, and a longsword sheathed at her side. She looked around for a second, letting her eyes adjust to the dimness after the bright sunlight. Then she held up a hand in greeting. "Hullo, all." She sat down silently at the bar, and asked "May I have an ale, tender?" Pulling out a few coins from her pouch, she buttoned it back up carefully, keeping her eyes on the young man with his head on the table, wondering what was amiss. When she saw the lady's harp, she sighed. _Music_, she thought, her right fingers beginning to curl. _Fantastic._


----------



## Jaremanur (Nov 26, 2005)

" Who is that?" Cayden was pointing at the new body in the room. " What's her problem?" He sat up and walked to the girl. " Hey, I'm Cayden. You got a problem with this young lady playing music? It's writen in your eyes."


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 26, 2005)

She smiled thinly at Cayden. "First off, m'name is Page. I'd say that I'm pleased to make your aquaintance, but I'll save that until I know whether I actually am..." She carefully opened the hand that had begun to twist into a fist, and tried to keep from glaring. "The lady is no problem. The music may yet be, but it's none of your business."
Her eyes went far away as she tapped her fingers -her right ones, it was always her right hand that she used, at least now- against her cheek.


----------



## Jaremanur (Nov 27, 2005)

" Oh come on you can tell me. I bet it isn't all that bad of a story. Music should free the soul! It make you want to dance and sing!" Cayden began to waltz around the room, humming the tune. He was smiling, with thoughts of his mother. 

"Ah what a feeling... I haven't felt like this in a while. When I was younger my mother would hum a tune and pick me up and dance with me." He stopped and then sat down. " Music may remind me of my mother but that doesn't keep me from havin' a little fun."


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 27, 2005)

"Fine. You want to know?" Page gritted her teeth, and rolled up her left sleeve. "There! Is that what you wanted to see?" There was a cauterized stump where her left hand should be, and her eyes got hard. "While I was being raped and my hand was being cut off on my 17th birthday, the bartender told the musicians to play louder so no one could hear me hollar. Are you happy now?" She turned her back on the others, covered her arm again, and tried not to run out the door. _Deep breaths_, she told herself.


----------



## Arlina (Nov 27, 2005)

Lilith watched the scene from a distance as she hide her harp back into her cloack. Her eyes widened at the sight of the young girl's left arm, the quickly closed her eyes at the mention of what the men did to her.

"It appears we all have our problems. One with no past and one with a tragic story, both at young ages. I'm sorry to hear about what happened to ye. I wish that music didn't have an effect like this on you because it is my life and joy." She slowly stands and walks towards the others and takes a seat close by, her features sullen.

"I also have a sad story of my own, but I will not burden ye with it. Ye see to carry much on yer shoulders." Lilith says, looking between the two.


----------



## Jaremanur (Nov 27, 2005)

Cayden eyes began to tear. his fist tightened and his ring began to glow. " Alright, I understand your pain but you could never understand mine." His whole over look changed, as if he was a different person. "I have my own tragedy, but that is a story you'd only find in horror stories. I will tell the tale to ease your pain. But I warn you I will not be responsible for any sadnees that will be upon you."


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 27, 2005)

Page looked over at Cayden. "Don't bother telling. I know how it'll go, and I don't want to bring it back."
She turned to Lilith. "Play, if you like. I'll be fine. Go ahead." She exhaled deeply, closed her eyes for a second, and then looked over at the barkeep. "Ale?"


----------



## Jaremanur (Nov 28, 2005)

" Well then, I guess the story is yet a nightmare... Something I live over and over again, with no escape. Whta can I do? What is it that will free me from my past?" Cayden slammed his fist on the bar. " I wish there was something I could do!" He teared up again. " Life is to short to not have a past... but that is how i am." He stared at the bar. He was silent. All you could here was the shaking of his hands.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 28, 2005)

Page looked over her shoulder to where Cayden sat. "If you haven't got a past, make a future."


----------



## Jaremanur (Nov 29, 2005)

He looked at Page and siad, " What is a future with out a past to build it on?" And then looked back at the bar.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 30, 2005)

"Anything you can possibly make of it."


----------



## Arlina (Nov 30, 2005)

"It seems that we all need to find new paths in our lives. If we don't..." Lilith pauses, looking at the two, "Then we all might be swallowed up by our fears and pains."

She keeps up quietly, touches her harp to make sure it is still there, then walks towards the bartender, asking for a key. "I'm planning on traveling out of this town in a few days. If you want to come with me, to move on with your lifes, tell me. I'll be in my room if you need me."

With that, Lilth turns coldly, walking away without a care towards her room.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 30, 2005)

Looking after her, Page muttered "I _have_ moved on, thanks."
She slapped the bar. "Ale, _please???_"


----------



## Elendae (Dec 1, 2005)

*Striding into the inn, the man was tall, rugged looking, and yet had a twitch of a smile in the corner of his lips. 
Upon seeing the sullen mood of the inn he quickly moved over to the bar, taking note of the rich man, and then sat down.*

"Good-even' sirrah and madam, by the heavens, you two look more sullen than a pair of cats come out of the rain." 

*Seeing the bartender returning with a mug of ale, the man asks for some water.*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 1, 2005)

Page gave a wry smile in the newcomer's direction. "And a pleasent even to you too. Where d'ye come from?" She swallowed a mouthful of ale and waited for his answer.


----------



## Jaremanur (Dec 2, 2005)

" Ms. Vali, May I have a room?" Cayden got up and got the keys. " I'll be staying for the night and leaving tomarrow. I don't have time to stay here and worry my life away." He walked up the stairs to his room. He opened the door slowly. " I should get a good nights sleep."


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 2, 2005)

As she sipped her ale, Page smiled bigger and bigger. This was all she wanted out of life, she'd decided: a good drink, the prospect of a warm bed, and interesting people around. She watched the newest guest as he drank his water.


----------



## Jaremanur (Dec 8, 2005)

As Cayden fell alseep, he thought of why the Inn was called 'lost enchanted'. He soon drifted to sleep. It would be a long night, becuase, there was a reason why it was lost, and inchanted. It could only be seen by troubled travelers who think the can't find a way out. As for the enchanted part, ti is revealed in the dreams the travelers have.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 24, 2006)

[OOC: Well, it's been awhile...let's see if we can't get this place going again.]

Page leaned back in her chair. "'Ey, Vali, can I get a room? How much?" She was tired; it had been a long day. She didn't have plans for the morrow, either, which worried her; she hated having nothing to do.


----------

